# 

## wlamo

Witam!

Chciałbym sie przywitać, gdyż to mój pierwszy post.

Otóż w poniedziałek podpisuję umowę rezerwacyjną na działkę rolną z wydaną WZ o powierzchni 1430m2. Warunki jakie są wydane to:
-  powierzchnia zabudowy do 160m2
- wysokość do 9m
- dach 35-45 stopni
- strefa biologiczna czynna 40%

Wyczytałem, że na 500m2 działki można postawić 1 domek na zgłoszenie lub 2 budynki gospodarcze.

Pierwsze co będę budował dom na normalne PnB około 100m2 z antresolą (po parterze około 70m2). Oprócz tego z racji, że prowadzę już działalność gospodarczą, ale w innej branży chciałbym ją rozszerzyć o domek letniskowy ponizej 35m2. Na działce oprócz domów będzie jeszcze na wylewce garaż blaszak 4x6m i w przyszłosci jakaś drewniana sauna zewnętrzna. (obstawiam fundament na słupach betonowych z racji lekkości konstrukcji)

Pytanie:
1) Ile domków mogę zbudować, bo czy zwykły dom, bądź garaż mają wpływ na informację na temat: jeden domek na każde 500m2.
2) Czy sauna będzie liczona tak samo jak garaż jako budynek gospodarczy?
3) Czy może powyższe rozważania nie mają sensu bo wydane w WZ 160m2 jest sumowane na wszystkie budynki?


Dla mnie wydaję się to sytuacja dośc skomplikowana, ale pewnie ktoś już coś podobnego przerabiał albo ma pojecie  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam,

----------

